# Viper HD Spotting Scope



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Brand New in the box Viper HD15-45x65 Straight spotting scope. Don't have a need for a second one I guess. Bought it for $700 to replace my older one. Selling for $600. or $550 for a member here.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Lowered Price.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Sold


----------

